# Gurbani TV Live Broadcasting



## spnadmin (Dec 2, 2008)

It has happened. :happy: Gurbani Live Broadcasting 

At this moment I am listening to gurbani kirtan live at Gurbani TV via the Internet. And it is wonderful! Excellent sound quality. The video is sometimes out of focus. But ....

Check this link

Live Gurbani By GurbaniTvonline.com


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 3, 2008)

Forum members

Here is some additional program from Gurbani TV Online. If you move your cursor over the items below you will see the internet links light up in orange. Press those links to get to the programming. 



Watch Guru Nanak Dev Ji's 539th Prakash Utsav CelebrationWatch Live Guru Nanak Dev Ji's 539th Prakash Utsav Celebration From Los Angeles Convention Center On Dec 7,2008 Watch Live…
Now Watch Daily Live From Gurduware Dukh Niwaran Sahib LudhiDear Sangat Ji, Now You Can Enjoy Daily Live Broadcast from Gurduwara Dukh Niwaran Sahib Ludhiana. Here Is Timing For…
palwinderthanks for link
Replay Of Gurgaddi Diwas of Guru Granth Shaib jiWatch Replay of Gurgaddi Diwas Of Guru Granth Shaib ji Every 2 hrs Visit Main Page To Watch Thanks Joginder…
Watch Live! Gurgaddi Diwas of Guru Granth Shaib jiWatch live Brodcast Of Gur Gaddi Diwas Of Guru Granth Shaib Ji Live On Gurbanitvonline.com Thanks Admin
Every Sunday's Prayer's Starts 11:00 Am PSTEvery Sundays Prayers Starts at 11:00 Am On PST From Valley Sikh Temple .. Any Questions During Live Telecast You…
Today Sunday's Prayer Starts At 11:00 (Watch LIve ) PSTJuly 22 Sunday Prayer's Starts At 11:00 Am PST Watch Live Gurbani Kirtan from Valley Sikh temple, Canoga Park, Ca…
I am so utterly bowled over by this. They actually have a Sunday service. On another live gurdwara site, all that is available most of the time is audio. I won't say which site.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## pk70 (Dec 4, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> It has happened. :happy: Gurbani Live Broadcasting
> 
> At this moment I am listening to gurbani kirtan live at Gurbani TV via the Internet. And it is wonderful! Excellent sound quality. The video is sometimes out of focus. But ....
> 
> ...



*aad0002 Jio
I tried but couldn't play for some reason. I wonder, may be some thing is wrong with my note book.
*


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 4, 2008)

Pk70 ji

I played it for around 2 hours last night. Your browser may need to be updated. You may be missing a plug-in. Pop up windows may be disabled for media. Try a different browser like Firefox. Or check your security settings because you may have them set so that Active-X is disabled.

One of their servers was down last night and that could have affected the way the page connects with various browsers. 

Also, you can click on Contact Us and they have technical support.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 4, 2008)

Right now there is a jatha that is really wonderful. But they don't give the name. The program is being broadcast, it looks like anyway, from India.


----------



## pk70 (Dec 4, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Pk70 ji
> 
> I played it for around 2 hours last night. Your browser may need to be updated. You may be missing a plug-in. Pop up windows may be disabled for media. Try a different browser like Firefox. Or check your security settings because you may have them set so that Active-X is disabled.
> 
> ...




*A lot thanks aad Bhain jio, I got it and now I have book-marked it.:happy:
*


----------

